# Warning for any Facebook users



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Facebook has agreed to let third party advertisers use your posted pictures without your permission. I just went into my own account and confirmed this myself.

To opt out, go to Facebook, click on "Settings" link up at the top. Select "Privacy". Then select "News Feed and Wall". Next, select the tab that reads "Facebook Ads". In the drop down box, select "No One". Then save your changes.

Just thought you should all know. If you find this useful and know others who also might want to know this, pass it on.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I never would have figured that out myself.
deb


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you!  did it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

and BTW from your post I clicked on A Writer's Journey in Poetry and Prose.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you!!!

Next step: Fixing my kids' privacy settings.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you! I rarely change privacy settings, so this would have taken me forever to realize.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Dori!

Oddly, I stumbled on this info from a BlackBerry phone forum. Since I hadn't seen it elsewhere, and figured that meant nobody knew about it, that it was worth spreading the word here.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks a million! Would have never known to do this!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr. Banks you are a valuable participant in Kindleboards.  I look forward to your posts.  They are always informative, enlightening, witty.  Thanks for being a part of this community.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A couple of my facebook friends posted that last week, so I took care of it too.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That's funny Greg, I read that on a bb forum as well.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ty, ty


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My niece had notified her FB friends earlier; but when she first posted (I think it was perhaps last Wednesday or Thursday), the option on the FB Ads tab was not there; it didn't show up in my account until Saturday night!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks! I changed mine.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting about this Greg


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Greg I changed mine.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Greg. I'm changing mine and I'm notifying all my friends.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

You know, Facebook really should have been required to send out an email about this to all of its users. Sort of makes you think they didn't want anyone to know because they knew most would opt out.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> You know, Facebook really should have been required to send out an email about this to all of its users. Sort of makes you think they didn't want anyone to know because they knew most would opt out.


I agree I thought this as well. They maybe knew they might lose a few if the put it out in the open.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The following notice shows on my Facebook/Settings/Wall Privacy page:

*Worried about privacy? Your photos are safe.*

There have been misleading rumors recently about Facebook using your photos in ads. Don't believe them. These rumors were related to third-party applications, and not ads shown by Facebook. Get the whole story at the Facebook Blog, or check out the Help Center.

Here's the link to the blog: http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=110636457130


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw the same thing..sounds like it might be an internet rumour:

Debunking Rumors about Advertising and Photos
Share
by Barry Schnitt Friday, July 24, 2009 at 4:42pm
In the past couple of days, a rumor has begun spreading that claims we have changed our policies for third-party advertisers and the use of your photos. These rumors are false, and we have made no such change in our advertising policies.

If you see a Wall post or receive a message with the following language or something similar, it is this false rumor:

    FACEBOOK has agreed to let third party advertisers use your posted pictures WITHOUT your permission.



The advertisements that started these rumors were not from Facebook but placed within applications by third parties. Those ads violated our policies by misusing profile photos, and we already required the removal of those deceptive ads from third-party applications before this rumor began spreading.

We are as concerned as many of you are about any potential threat to your experience on Facebook and the protection of your privacy. That's why we prohibit ads on Facebook Platform that cause a bad user experience, are misleading, or otherwise violate our policies. Along with removing ads, we've recently prohibited two entire advertising networks from providing services to applications on Facebook Platform because they were not compliant with our policies and failed to correct their practices.

We're committed to remaining vigilant in enforcing our policies to prevent bad ads from appearing on Facebook—whether served by us or a third party. But we also need your help. If you ever see a misleading ad or believe it violates our policies, report it to us.

If it's one of our ads, you can simply click the thumbs-down icon that appears above or below the ad to report it. If the ad is from a third-party application, click the "Report" link at the bottom of the page to report it to the developer and us.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One of my facebook friends said that she didn't mind if they used her photo of herself, but she didn't want them using any photos of her horses.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I suppose it's true that this was a false rumor, and yet if you read the opt out page in question, it sure sounded to me as if Facebook has the right to use your image if you don't opt out, whether this has been true all along or a recent change.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I suppose it's true that this was a false rumor, and yet if you read the opt out page in question, it sure sounded to me as if Facebook has the right to use your image if you don't opt out, whether this has been true all along or a recent change.


I agree that there would be no opt-out feature in there if this was a hoax. It's not a big deal to me, but I did change it in my settings to opt out.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I opted out too, however recently I deleted all profile information and photos from my facebook.  I don't use it much anyway, just to keep in touch with some cousins scattered across the country.  I just feel better having no information on there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

According to Snopes and FB themselves, this is a hoax.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> According to Snopes and FB themselves, this is a hoax.


Better safe than sorry.


----------

